# B-2 into space ship?



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

After watching a old sci-fi movie from Japan, I saw in the movie some aircraft/attact crafts that where or had been B-2 or YB29's changed into space bommbs. anyone ever seen anyone that put out a momdel of the yb49? I have seen B2 models.
:devil:


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

starlord said:


> momdel
> :devil:


I assume you mean 'bomb model'???
And what was the name of the movie you are reffering to????


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Do you mean the YB-49? AMT did a kit of it ages ago. Its currently available from Italeri but it runs about $75

http://www.cybermodeler.com/hobby/kits/it/kit_it_1280.shtml

There is no kit of the prototype of the B-29

What is this movie?


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

the movie I was watching showed some bomber type that where moving in space to the world that was calling for earth to give up. the earth fired back some kind ships that kind of looked like the old yb49 flying wing and as they crahed into the world the blew apart with what appered to be atomic bombs.
I've got to look on my tapes, I thing the movie is on tape.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

you know I have never seen anything but the YB-49 on a photo of it, I've never seen any "NAME" of any kind for it.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

starlord said:


> you know I have never seen anything but the YB-49 on a photo of it, I've never seen any "NAME" of any kind for it.


it never had a name... was never built (aside from prototypes)


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

you have never seen the info film that was relaeased around the 1980's and it told a lot about why the plane never became an offical plane, and it had to deal the the person who was the person who has the leader of the air force that reported to the Prest. and he had been a worker for another cmpany and it was HIS actons which killed the building of the YB-49 and instead he went for the B-36 and the day the killed the yb-9 there was 12 of them sitting on the field ready to be handed over to the air force. Oh btw, when the man who had first designed the flying wing, was on his death bed, a man cam in and showed a model of the B2 with had come from his desiges and he died happly.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Jack Northrop first made flying wings as stick and tissue models. I know, I helped restore them for the Air & Space Museum. They dated from the early 1930's. They later built the several flying wings, leading up to the flying wing we saw in War of the Worlds (jet powered). That aircraft had issues with the avionics and not being able to get out of a dive. The B2 doesn't have that problem.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

then how was it able to fly from L.A. to the east cost non-stop in one flght?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Very carefully.


----------



## Larry523 (Feb 16, 2010)

Y3a said:


> That aircraft had issues with the avionics and_* not being able to get out of a dive*_. The B2 doesn't have that problem.





starlord said:


> then how was it able to fly from L.A. to the east cost non-stop in one flght?





John P said:


> Very carefully.


Simple: DON'T DIVE! :thumbsup:


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have to dig the tape out once more, but I thing it was battle of the planets. but not 100% sure of the name.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Not sure at this time, but a name does come to mind, somthing like Message from space.
just a shot in the dark.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

djnick66 said:


> Do you mean the YB-49? AMT did a kit of it ages ago. Its currently available from Italeri but it runs about $75
> 
> http://www.cybermodeler.com/hobby/kits/it/kit_it_1280.shtml
> 
> ...


I found an add for a yb-49 model, only $125.00 for it and not in a box either.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

the YB started out with pusher prop piston engines...later changed to jet engiines...there was lots of room for fuel tanks ""BIG WINGS" if they could have used computers with tubes the YB could have been a produced plane.

the 2 best planes that did not make it...YB-49 and the YB-70


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

at the last show on the edwards airbase, the have a sigle set flying wind that was found in an old aircraft hanger way back wast and the have restored it back into flying shape and I got to see it fly.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

YB--70? the only plane that I know of was the big deleta wing super sconic bomber and one of them crashed out just north of edwards airforce base. and I've hear that there have been lot of people out looking for any parts that might have not been found yet.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

The reason the XB-49 wasn't chosen was because it had so little effect on the Martians.......

Really! I seen it in a movie once...........


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

the YB-70 was the delta wing bomber with canards and 6 pack jet engines.

mock 2 speed...2 prototypes...1 crashed because a chase plane clipped a wing...

yb-49...it was great that the airforce let Mr Northrop see the B2 before he died.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

_*X*_B-70. There was no YB version.

The "Prop version" of the YB-49 was the YB-35. It got a whole new designation when it was rebuilt with jets.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/YB-35
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/YB-49
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XB-70


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

chuck_thehammer said:


> mock 2 speed...


*MACH *3 speed, actually.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mach_speed

"Mock" is when you make fun of somebody for not knowing how to spell Mach.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

thank you for the corrections...did you see what time it WAS...

besides...I was mostly correct on the info...working from memory thats very old...

I enjoyed the links for all 3 planes...Thanks again...remembered some and learned more.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

George Pal’s _Conquest of Space_ (1955) featured a flying-wing Mars lander. But that picture wasn’t Japanese.










IIRC, all the flying wings had stability and control problems that weren’t fully resolved until the development of fly-by-wire and computerized flight controls, which were incorporated into the B-2 “stealth” bomber.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Do you mean the XB-70?


----------

